# Starting Clomid for the 1st time..........



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone I am due to start taking clomid this week when AF arrives, this is the first time I have tried it, although I have had 3 IVF attempts before with BFN.  I am feeling a little nervous about starting it (that probably sounds daft after having had IVF).  I have been given 50mg for 3months, I do ovulate naturally I just think this is a helping hand..  Would love to here from anyone thats starting around the same time...


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya!

just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck with the clomid   

come and join us on the clomid thread, we chat about anything and everything! 

love jo x


----------



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,

I have just started my first cycle on clomid today after 18 months TTC naturally. I have been prescribed 50mg to take CD 2 to 5. I'm really hoping this will make a difference. My initial fertility tests indicated that I do ovulate so I have been prescribed clomid to boost my fertility. 

Good luck to everyone on Clomid too

Sallyx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there sally + hev 

Jo's right you should pop onto clomid chit chat for a natter heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116248.0

just click + join in the chit chat 

goodluck to you both 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sally, just read that you was prescribed clomid for days 2-5... are you sure its not starting on day 2 for 5 days so ending on day 7? just thought i would check hun cos thats what the norm is hun


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

think she may have meant 5 pills to be taken from day 2 on 

xxx


----------



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry yes I mean't from day 2, for 5 days!

Sallyx


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my god, got AF this afternoon so that means the Clomid is on!!!!  I have heard on here some people say that if you get AF late in the day then you class cd1 as the next day (not sure that makes sense) can someone clarify for me, as nurse said cd1 is classed as when you get fresh blood (TMI sorry)..


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think if you get af (full flow bleeding) after about 3 or 4pm then class the next day as cd1... if that makes sense?    good luck for the clomid!  

and sally, no probs, was just checking incase you hadnt realised hun


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Jo - Thanks for that its really good to be able to get advice from people that are going through the same thing, and know how you feel.....

Sally - Lots and Lots of luck with the clomid, are you taking it in the morning or evening, are you experiencing any side effects yet


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

we have found taking it in the evening is best as you seem to sleep through most of the side effects then (apart from the hot flushes lol) 

let us know how you both get on


----------



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Jo + Hev,

Today I am on my third day of taking clomid and so far no side affects. I have been taking it in the morning just because I like to get it out of the way for the rest the day. Tomorrow I have my second visit to the fertility clinic, this was when i was suppose to be given my first prescription of Clomid but because I would have been on CD5 I asked my GP to prescribe it earlier rather than waiting another month. 


Sallyx


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Sally & Hev (and everyone else)

Just thought I would say hello.
This is my first month on clomid too. I am on day 4 of clomid so only 1 more to take. So far I haven't had any side effects apart from a bit of night sweating. I am counting myself lucky!

Good luck to all of us xxxx


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so glad that you both are not having any really bad side effects.  I am due to start the clomid tomorrow think I might take it in the morning, like you say its out the way then.....I am keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for all of us.

Keep in touchXXXXX


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to wish you luck with clomid
lea-Anne xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
i am taking my 3rd tablet today but this is my 4th cycle with clomid
i ovulate and everthing else is fine so just trying to give myself a better chance 
on my first cycle i had really bloated belly and pains on the sides (i was really worried)
but nothing was wrong
as i went on i had no side affects and everything was going well had my trigger shot and off we went 
im only left with this cycle and then other then im finished
but are you being tracked via scans or blood tests i was scanned on my 11th day and then if ok i went to have my pregnyll jab
oh by the way its recommended that you take the tablet at night so you dont get the side affects


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,
I am also on my first Clomid cycle (50mg). I have had horrible hot flushes and mood swings. I have also had pains where my ovaries are but I guess that shows that the tablets are doing something. I do ovulate normally but have probs with my hormones that mean that my ovaries are overworking themselves. I also have severe endo (had 2 laps) and probs with my hormones and we are currently waiting for an appointment for the infertility clinic. We have been TTC for 4 years.
Fingers crossed for you all. Good to chat to others who are going through this horrible rollar coaster.
lorna
xx


----------



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All,

Well my appointment at the fertility clinic was cancelled today and rescheduled for next week, I was so annoyed because I had been waiting for the appointment for 3 months. Anyway they have now squeezed me in tommorrow because they messed up. I have just got back from my two weekly accupuncture treatment but I am really beginning to think I am wasting my money as I'm not really sure what its doing. I'm on my fourth tablet today so last one tomorrow. I've not had any side affects but in a way I would like some so I know its doing something!

Zoie  - I'm don't think I'm getting scanned throughout my cycle and I'm not sure about blood tests either but I should find out tomorrow. I would love to get scanned to have the reassurance something is happening but I think most people seem to get left to get on with it. By the way you mentioned you are having a spregnyll jabe -What is this?

Best wishes

Sallyx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi 
there are quite afew people who get scanned to see how many follicles are growing and how thick your lining is 
some people only get day 21 blood tests to see if they ovulated
i get scanned and if i have a follicle that is big enough then i have a pregnyll jab this jab gives me a dose of hormones so i release my egg and then you know the right time to   you have to time this around 36 hours after the jab
im not sure why i have this jab as i ovulate myself but the doc said my problem might be my timing was wrong so this will give me a better chance of catching an egg


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have just started on northesterione (spelling!) to bring on a bleed and then I start on Clomid for the first time, so should be sometime around wed/thurs next week that i take my tablets for the first time. Getting quite nervous now as the side effects seem a bit rough, am going to try the taking it at night theory....  I am having a blood test at 21 days but no scanning.

anyway, just thought I was say hello - happy thoughts to you lot.
R
xx


----------



## Chinya (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm also new to Colmid  i have been given 50mg to take day 1-5 of my cycle.

saddley my cycle can be unpreditable at times so still waiting.

would like to wish you all the best .

ChinyaX


----------

